# Trias disciflora



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 12, 2010)

The second photo is excellent. You've got some great blooms.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow! Very uncommon here. THanx for posting.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Very uncommon here.



Too bad, Trias are easy grower.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 12, 2010)

Easy grower, Ricky (another plant I should try to grow...)

I don't find informations about cultivation in OW. How to you grow it? Intermediate, medium light?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> How to you grow it? Intermediate, medium light?



I grow it warm (20-30°C), medium light, watering 1-2 times a day (like a Bulbo).


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a friend in Asia right now and hopefully he'll bring some to USA.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I grow it warm (20-30°C), medium light, watering 1-2 times a day (like a Bulbo).



I wondered if it was related to Bulbos. Is there any fragrance?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 12, 2010)

Interesting, plant and flower!!! Nice pics!!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## Shiva (Dec 13, 2010)

Interesting species. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 13, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I wondered if it was related to Bulbos. Is there any fragrance?



No fragance and yes, it is related to Bulbos:

"SUBFAMILY Epidendroideae, TRIBE Podochileae SUBTRIBE Bulbophyllinae.
Similar to the genus Bulbophyllum but with floral differences, this genus has 13 rarely seen epiphytic species, that have similar cultural requirements to Bulbophyllum. The flowers in this genus always have a triangular appearance and are on a short basal inflorescence. The distiction between this genus and Bulbophyllum is a two-chambered anther with a forward projecting prolongation that can be cylindric or divided into two to three parts." (Jay Pfahl)


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks, Ricky.


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2010)

I think Andy's still has this one on his price list (where I got mine).

Very fast growing as Ricky says.


----------



## s1214215 (Dec 15, 2010)

I saw a flask the other day with this species crossed to Bulbophyllum sumatranum. Interesting combo. 

Nice plant and good growing

Brett


----------



## tenman (Dec 15, 2010)

Fantastic flower


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 16, 2010)

I love Trias!!! My wishlist contains some species... This one is wonderful!


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> I love Trias!!! My wishlist contains some species... This one is wonderful!



This is the largest flower of the genus too. Maybe pushing 4cm. Most of the others are very small in comparison.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> This is the largest flower of the genus too. Maybe pushing 4cm. Most of the others are very small in comparison.



Hmmm...so it will be first in the trias list....


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Hmmm...so it will be first in the trias list....



Yup, originally I was more interested in T. picta because of the red color, but I think its more typical of the rest of the Trias group with flowers of about 1-2cm

I think T picta is somewhat easier to obtain than disciflora, but I've not seen more than three of this genus available.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmmm....I see!!! Thank you Rick


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yup, originally I was more interested in T. picta because of the red color, but I think its more typical of the rest of the Trias group with flowers of about 1-2cm
> 
> I think T picta is somewhat easier to obtain than disciflora, but I've not seen more than three of this genus available.



Obviously Europe doesn't hold the special relationship w/ Vietanamese species that the US does!!!


----------

